# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Rep. Justin Amash Officially Endorses Ron Paul for President

## IndianaPolitico

"It is my great privilege to endorse Dr. Ron Paul for President. No person in public office has done more to advance the cause of limited government, economic freedom, and individual liberty than Dr. Paul. Vote after vote, he has stood up for the regular American with no political connections and no one else to trust in government. Please consider donating to his campaign during today's Constitution Day Money Bomb."

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash

----------


## 1836

Bravo Justin! I say we all donate to his re-election campaign to show our appreciation.

----------


## KingNothing

If you're not already following the man on facebook, you should be.  What a tremendous friend of liberty he is!

----------


## johnrocks

Thank you Justin! Yippee!!!!

----------


## Hallamaat

Some of the comments absolutely suck  I wonder if some of the people (non-constituents) that are so 'shocked' and 'disappointed' in his endorsement even know what Justin is all about in the first place or if they follow him just because he has an (R) next to his name. Oh well. I guess we'll just have to go in there and show our appreciation.

----------


## IterTemporis

Some of the comments are strange..

But thank you, Justin Amash (:.

----------


## LibertyEsq

No surprise there!

----------


## Rede

The comments are a little bit disappointing. Nuanced arguments can't seem to reach the average voter, explaining how things got so bad in the first place...

----------


## MRoCkEd

Thanks, Justin!

----------


## ItsTime

Awesome! If you have not added Justin on facebook I highly recommend it. He is highly active with the account and gives you a deep look into the political process.

----------


## tajitj

Not sure if this is his official FB page. 

On his official .gov page it gives this page as his
http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash

----------


## WilliamC

Very nice, glad to see another friend of liberty in Congress.

Only 433 more to go!

----------


## matt0611

Video from Freedomwatch:

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/11688...-rep-ron-paul/

----------


## Romulus

Awesome..

----------


## jct74

tube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jxj_kxDWs8

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Not sure if this is his official FB page. 
> 
> On his official .gov page it gives this page as his
> http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash


You are correct, https://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash is the official page.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

Beautiful. I will be following him on FB now.

----------

